# Try this backswing move to make sure you get as much power as possible



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

From the article :

*There is no perfect backswing, but there are problematic ones. A backswing that’s too short, for instance, can lead to an inconsistent sequence, a loss of power, poor clubface control and poor contact.*

My backswing is way too short (a senior who can't bend like he used to) so these are some tips I'm going to try (once we're out of covid lockdown in the province that is):









Try this backswing move to make sure you get as much power as possible


There's no perfect backswing, but there are problematic ones. Make sure you do this move to make sure you have an optimal backswing.




golf-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------

